# Xorg/intel driver on FreeBSD 11.2 no longer detects DVI output



## FStl (Jul 23, 2018)

I have an old Intel 945G card and had been running Xorg with the intel driver on FreeBSD 10.3 without any problems. This month, I upgraded to 11.2 (a completely fresh install) and now Xorg doesn't work at all.

According to the logs, it seems as if the intel driver cannot even detect the DVI output - to which my sole monitor is connected. It only detects the (analog) VGA output and since nothing is connected to that, when I start Xorg the monitor goes blank and the LED turns orange.

Meanwhile, on my parallel installation of Debian 9, Xorg/intel driver detects the DVI output and runs without any issues.

I have attached the FreeBSD Xorg log, the relevant FreeBSD kernel messages, and Debian's Xorg log for reference.

Please help!


----------



## FStl (Jul 24, 2018)

I tried to install and use graphics/drm-stable-kmod but even that doesn't detect the DVI output.

Attached the output of "kldload /boot/modules/i915kms.ko"


----------



## Minbari (Jul 24, 2018)

xrandr what says?


----------



## FStl (Jul 24, 2018)

Before the driver is loaded, xrandr outputs "Can't open display". After the driver is loaded, the output of xrandr is empty.


----------



## PKern (Oct 24, 2018)

This seems to be my problem, too -- monitor connected by DVI but not detected by Xorg/Intel driver.
Running FreeBSD 11.2 on a MacMini (https://everymac.com/systems/apple/mac_mini/specs/mac_mini_cd_1.66.html)
xrandr output attached.
Has there been any update to this bug? Thanks!


----------



## FStl (Oct 25, 2018)

Hey! Thanks for your report; I thought I was the only one experiencing this issue!

See this bug report that I had filed in July: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=230032

I dug through the source code of the intel driver and even found a couple of regressions. Unfortunately, I am no expert in kernel or intel drivers, I had to eventually give up after much time trying to figure out why the intel_sdvo_set_target_input call fails. There are too many differences between the 10.x and 11.x intel drivers.

Please create an account on FreeBSD Bugzilla and add your own report, and request the intel graphics driver maintainers to look into this issue!


----------



## PKern (Nov 6, 2018)

So the i915 driver from 10.4 seems to build cleanly in 11.2 -- with just a few very minor changes.
See attached. And it seems to work, too.
For completeness, see "https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~pkern/stuff/macmini-FreeBSD/fb-11/".
Phew! My macmini at home just got another lease on life: freebsd-11 with SSD ( :-D )


----------



## FStl (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks a lot for this. Until the bug is fixed in 11, this is probably the best solution. I had been seriously contemplating downgrading to 10 even though it has reached EOL.


----------



## PKern (Apr 19, 2020)

Just fyi : a recent follow-up on the above bug report 230032 ...


> >    Just experienced this when install 12.1 on my mac mini 2,1
> >    a workaround for anyone else that has this and comes here;
> >    installing port graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod  and adding
> >    kld_list="/boot/modules/drm.ko /boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
> >    to the top of rc.conf, gets it working for me


... also seems to work for a macmini1,1 running FreeBSD 12.1:
the DVI monitor is detected as expected.
Thanks "andywhite".


----------

